# Ghost Shrimp has eggs?



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I got a few ghost shrimp from a petsmart and well long story short there is only one of them left.

But today when I was looking into the tank it looks like under the swimming legs there is abunch of green, I assumed it was eggs but it couldn't be some type of infection right?

There was another in the tank about a week ago that just disapeared I looked everwhere and can't see him any where.

What do you guys think the odds are that the eggs are going to hatch, since I think they just poped up but I wasen't watching her to closly?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can keep her alive there is a good chance it will hatch.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

well, its ghost shrimp... i think its normal for them to dissapear~ =P
ehehhe


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

yea its kinda strange that the other guy just disapeared, not even a shell in the tank. I think he could be hiding from a molt maybe?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

thharris said:


> yea its kinda strange that the other guy just disapeared, not even a shell in the tank. I think he could be hiding from a molt maybe?


Yes that is possible. If it were dead it would turn orange and be easy to see


----------

